# Dune Buggy??



## whatsyourbeef (Jan 2, 2007)

any one know where I can get this body kit for my rabbit???


----------



## 860redrabbit (Dec 5, 2006)

concept tiguan. google it


----------



## jetta2pointfive (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: (860redrabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *860redrabbit* »_concept tiguan. google it









maybe im wrong but isnt this the tiguan http://www.autoblog.com/2006/1...ncept/


----------



## flynavyj (Jan 26, 2007)

don't think that's a tiguan, but i'm also pretty confident that it's not a body kit. Roofline is different amongst other often "fixed" components of a body kit, maybe a concept factory dunebuggy from VW.


----------



## flynavyj (Jan 26, 2007)

and because i was feeling generous, i did a lil' google action myself. 
http://www.canadiandriver.com/news/040106-3.htm
cheers.


----------



## whatsyourbeef (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (flynavyj)*

I was joking! but it is very interesting!


----------



## the s is silent (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (whatsyourbeef)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whatsyourbeef* »_I was joking! but it is very interesting!

Yeah. Don't you know they only make that conversion kit for the Beetles?


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: (the s is silent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the s is silent* »_Yeah. Don't you know they only make that conversion kit for the Beetles?









if they did i'd own a beetle!


----------



## iwannarabbit0391 (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: Dune Buggy?? (whatsyourbeef)*

its a new concept its on their website its way cool and if it was a body kit i would have it haha yes 
http://www.vw.com/models_overview/conceptcars.html


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: Dune Buggy?? (iwannarabbit0391)*

Anybody else think the headlights looks funny, how they dont really look to be apart of the body, just hanging there?


----------



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

*Re: Dune Buggy?? (whatsyourbeef)*

This is not technical 2.5 content.


----------

